
A Tale of two Web Technologies - llambda
http://blog.tojicode.com/2013/06/a-tale-of-two-web-technologies.html
======
ibotty
i didn't like the article much and i won't go into detail about it, because:
the discussion below is great! brendan eich is debunking most of the article
himself.

